# Some holiday snaps so far!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a few snaps of our trip to Jura and the Alps so far as I am at a loose end waiting for Mrs D to do the washing and for some email to come through!

Been away just over a month now and haven't even got as far as Annecy yet!

More waterfalls in Jura than you can shake a stick at!









And more cheese!! Comte Cheese including Morbier and Comte Extra Vieux is just some of the best in France









Jura (or mini Scotland they call this bit)









An afternoon by the lake in Early August. Who said France was overcrowded peak season?









King of the castle









Alpine Roller coaster









Lake Leman at Geneva









View of Mont Blanc from wild spot in the Alps









Our own private wild spot which became the first British Aire in the French Alps!









Same wild spot but spot the van!









Walking in the hills. Again!









Another wild spot. Spot the van









Cirque du fer a Cheval yesterday


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cheers for the excellent pictures Barry - you know just how to whet the appetite!!!!

Save us a spot in Annecy when you get there....should arrive around the 7th, but who knows what might distract us on the way down  

Carl & Flo


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I vote for the last one - excellent


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nuke, Nuke, these pics should be put on the Jokes and Video section.!!
Not everyone wants to be peed off shackled to a lawn and not able to get up an alp...... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Nuke, Nuke, these pics should be put on the Jokes and Video section.!!
> Not everyone wants to be peed off shackled to a lawn and not able to get up an alp...... 8O
> 
> Ray.


Yeah but at least your in the right country and can justifiably stop for a lunch three hour and a glass of wine or seven.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Nuke, Nuke, these pics should be put on the Jokes and Video section.!!
> Not everyone wants to be peed off shackled to a lawn and not able to get up an alp...... 8O
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Calm down dear its only a Barry advert.

Don't get jealous about Barry getting 'up an alp' - by his own admission he only gets halfway up  That pic of him leaning exhausted on a stick was actually entitled "A P*llock on a Hillock" and taken from the scooter car park.

Michelle has to do the rest, so it is probably She who takes all the pcs :wink:

All this business about high Alpine passes etc - we will only believe it if he downloads the history of his satnav onto his blog :lol:

I will be off-net after 1700 for days so I do not care what Barry says.

Geoff

P.S Barry thanks for the Yorkshire wildcamping spots :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Nuke, Nuke, these pics should be put on the Jokes and Video section.!!
> ...


Typical! You spend half your day writing down wild camping spots in Yorkshire of all places and noddy directions as he hasn't got a proper sat nav and doesn't understand Lat and Long (Which is scary for an Airline Pilot!  ) Only to get insulted!!

Wait until you see todays pics!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Young man,I thanked you for your hard work of pasting a few numbers. I then got my friend Google maps to pin-point them to the relevant Tesco CPs :lol:

I have printed off copies and handed them to my Polish navigator, together with large notices saying "BARRY WAS HERE" to pin up next to every dog t*rd.

Now get down off that mountain before altitude sickness causes more damage.

Love and kisses

Geoff

Taxi in minutes 10 - bye


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bye Geoff!!! Have fun

Tried to send Mrs D off to this Nunnery this afternoon. She came back though.









There were Carp in that lake as big as sharks!

Didnt think I would be allowed in but I actually saw a nun buying Leffe in a Supermarket the other day (no really!)

Parked at the lovely little free Aire at Reposior on near Grand Bornand.

Bars open!!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Barry, saw the title and just knew it must be your trip. Fantastic scenery, but advice needed for this driver with vertigo.
My hypnotherapist has moved, cant even remember her name and I need a top up before trying some of those routes.
Looks like you are having a great time enjoy.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> Barry, saw the title and just knew it must be your trip. Fantastic scenery, but advice needed for this driver with vertigo.
> My hypnotherapist has moved, cant even remember her name and I need a top up before trying some of those routes.
> Looks like you are having a great time enjoy.
> 
> Sue


You better not look at the new thread I just added then if you get Vertigo!

Strangely I do suffer from Vertigo sometimes. Im ok in the van and the bike or a cable car or chair lift as I know I wont fall off. A couple of times up in the hills though I have had it and not been able to move for ages. Not pleasant!


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Living the dream


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Le Reposoir is in my aires photos, we stopped twice, it is indeed a lovely spot


Enjoy it

Carol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

carol said:


> Le Reposoir is in my aires photos, we stopped twice, it is indeed a lovely spot
> 
> Enjoy it
> 
> Carol


I think from the comments on CC Infos Carol a local Motorhomer had something to do with the set up. Its one of the best service points I have come across. Everything free as well.

Up at a ski place now high above La Clusaz. Weather been great but looks iffy for the weekend.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Missing family had gone home

August 19, 2013

A COUPLE, whose abandoned canoe sparked a massive search and rescue operation, simply went home.

The empty canoe was found on Friday washed up on the shores of Lac Sainte-Croix, with no buoyancy aids or paddles on board, in an area out of bounds to the public.

The couple, aged in their forties, set out on Thursday morning in a double canoe for what they said was a short trip.

However they never returned to their point of departure at Aiguines (Var) and the owner of a canoe hire business sounded the alarm when they failed to return that evening.

Rescuers were hampered by the fact that the couple had left no deposit or identity cards.

Forty people took part in the search and rescue mission that involved divers, helicopter surveillance flights, and tracking dogs.

Rescuers were eventually able to find contact details for the couple after a call from a friend of the family.

The couple told police that they had become lost and capsized after they were hit by a wave caused by the release of water from a hydroelectric dam.

After getting to the side of the lake they hitchhiked to their home in nearby Manosque.

Police said the couple had expressed their "regrets" and were visibly worried by the consequences of what had happened.

A government prosecutor said it was not possible to bring a case against them.

The deputy prefect for the area Emmanuel Dupuis said that businesses hiring out canoes should make sure they collect the identities of customers. 
- See more at: http://connexionfrance.com/Missing-...-14967-view-article.html#sthash.thQFSdXh.dpuf


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Missing family had gone home
> 
> August 19, 2013
> 
> ...


It wasnt us! Although that lake did once nearly do for me when I set off to row 4 miles across it to a town on the otherside to get Mrs D a present with a hangover and it hit 35c. Dont think I would have ever abandoned ship though!


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Barry, wonder if you could put Lat/long coordinates of some of these free places. Most of us probably toodle past them. I often spend hours some winter months reading previous posts trying to work out where somewhere is, contemplating next years trip.
Just typed in Grand Bornand and got some town nw of Annecy nowhere near a lake.
Keep posting the pics though please


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes will do.

I have just spent half an hour trying to tune the antenna in and have a very unreliable SFR Fon signal but will try and do them later if I can.

I should put them in the database really but its a faff when your away and I always forget when I get home 

We are probably heading south west soon out of the big alps as its freezing high up right now early morning and the heaters packed up. It was almost cold enough for snow this morning! 4000ft


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

That answers my question about the temperatures on your other thread then, I will drop you off a hot water bottle or two!

Carl-N-Flo we will also be in Annecy about the 7th crossing over early on 05th Eurotunnel - have a good drive down!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bank holiday Monday in UK and Normandy......................... Ray.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics Barry - it all looks stunning. Really missing spending the summer in France this year. 

Catz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ray is right with his pics. We havent been anywhere busy. At Annecy now and its the first place we have been right across peak season thats busy(ish). 

Here are a few more including La Clusaz which was cracking. About 20 miles north of Annecy. Two wild spots (Spot Hank again on the lower level) and some great walks and scenery. We spent 3 nights there until it got too cold. There was just us and a French couple. She spent all day in her Pyjamas sat in the van doorway smoking. I actually felt quite healthy in comparison.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Why doesn't Michelle get her picture here?   

Peter


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Jealous, you are roughly on the same route we had planned for about now and could have met up , unfortunately our trip had to be cancelled due to an operation my wife had to have -- the NHS messed up the dates.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Jealous, you are roughly on the same route we had planned for about now and could have met up , unfortunately our trip had to be cancelled due to an operation my wife had to have -- the NHS messed up the dates.


Just to cheer you up. Its freezing again and chucking it down! Just got back on the bike in time.

All the places will be there for you when your ready to go but sorry to see your plans spoiled.

Happy to share any spots we have found with anyone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have legged it down to the Ardeche now where it’s in the high twenties and a lot warmer at night. Bit sad that we missed out some of the higher up places we had planned but it’s a long winter!

Stayed last night and tonight at the lovely little medieval town of Banne. You can just make out the van under the church.

Found a great bit of the river to swim in today but I wasn’t allowed a Kayak so had to improvise.

Found this superb sign in the village.

Weather looks great for the rest of the week so lots of fun to be had.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

barryd said:


> Found a great bit of the river to swim in today but I wasn't allowed a Kayak so had to improvise.
> 
> Found this superb sign in the village.
> 
> Weather looks great for the rest of the week so lots of fun to be had.


I thought that was a funny looking lilo in the river :lol:


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry about the 3x posts, didnt think I clicked 3x.
Anyway managed to find that aire on Google Earth. Very novel for the village to put an aire next to a church. The UK needs to learn from that!
Please keep the pictures coming 








Forum helper note: extra post removed


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Love the pictures and Comte cheese even more, how much do you pay for it up there? 
We just bought a wedge 800g of Beaufort which I believe is the summer Comte and it set us back €38 and that was at a cheap rate as I only asked for 500g !!!!

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JP said:


> Love the pictures and Comte cheese even more, how much do you pay for it up there?
> We just bought a wedge 800g of Beaufort which I believe is the summer Comte and it set us back €38 and that was at a cheap rate as I only asked for 500g !!!!
> 
> James


Flipping heck James! €38! The Comte exta Vieux which I think is 15-20 months aged was only €16 a Kilo in Jura where it comes from!

Paid a bit more in Haute Savoie but nowhere near what you paid. Think they saw you coming. Haute Savoie Beaufort was around €19-€26 up in the Alps. Yes they are very similar.

We did see some on Annecy market that was over €50 per kilo but it looked about 100 years old. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here's three more from todays hectic schedule. Swimming, Scootering and sightseeing all day long.

The spectacular Ardeche river, me swimming in it and a bike I found that wont stretch your payload!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your gettin fat Barry.

Ray.


----------

